# The day has come! Russian eggs are here!



## pdrobber (Oct 11, 2012)

My largest female laid 5 eggs. 4 were buried and 1 was on top of the substrate, which my mom and sister noticed. As I was searching for others after finding the first one I found one had cracked and was rotting and one I broke by accident. 3 are in the hovabator but its still warming up. 

I dont have vermiculite so I have them in covered deli cups with holes in them with some coconut coir and a little cypress (almost completely dry). One deli cup in the center has water in it. 

I don't really have too high hopes for them considering I'm not sure how long they were buried in the damp cold substrate or if they will be prone to bacterial/fungal decay bc I am using substrate and didn't clean them as I'm too afraid to move them too much. At the moment I'm trying to get a handle on the hovabator to get it warm enough and maintaining a temp...

Well anyway, we'll see!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed!!! Very exciting


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## animalfreak (Oct 13, 2012)

how are they?? I f they are ok ive been searching for a young russain!!


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 13, 2012)

Heres hoping they all hatch for you. We always need more Russian hatchlings!


----------



## animalfreak (Oct 21, 2012)

How old do Russians have to be to breed? And how long are they in the eggs? Also I have heard they are hard to breed is that true? BEST OF LUCK!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2012)

animalfreak said:


> How old do Russians have to be to breed? And how long are they in the eggs? Also I have heard they are hard to breed is that true? BEST OF LUCK!!!!


male russian 4 to 5 inches, female russian 6 to 8 inches. Closer to 8 inches most likely.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 21, 2012)

How long do Russian eggs take to hatch? And do they HAVE to be washed?


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 22, 2012)

No they don't have to be washed. Mine generally incubate for 8-9 weeks. But up to 12 is also common.

For such a common tort they are relatively difficult to breed successfully. It is all about keeping them stress free around here.


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Nov 4, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Irwin4530 (Nov 6, 2012)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## janevicki (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats! How exciting to have some new Russian eggs and soon to be hatchings!!!


----------



## conservation (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 24, 2012)

After over a month, it didn't look like anything was developing inside. Also, they cracked, likely due to too little humidity...Better luck next time.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> After over a month, it didn't look like anything was developing inside. Also, they cracked, likely due to too little humidity...Better luck next time.



When they crack it is usually due to too much moisture. Check with GB for moisture levels for russians. He's a total pro at it. I remember him saying he does them almost dry, but I could be remembering it wrong. I'd rather have him tell you directly. Also, don't worry about how they look or candling. Many times, I have looked and it seemed like an egg was not fertile or developing, and out pops a baby after a few more weeks.


----------



## kyle82tx (Nov 27, 2012)

awesome! good luck


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking back, it seems like 5 eggs from one female is kind of a lot...hope she's consistent! I'll try to be more prepared and better suited next time for her and the others.


----------

